# Tinder...Good, bad, or just ugly?



## Pohm92 (May 7, 2016)

I have a love/hate relationship with Tinder. I won't lie, most of the time I just use it to kind of creep the guys in my area and see what's out there (am I alone on this..?). But usually the conversations go nowhere, or don't start at all. Or there's the dreaded creep who could be put up on Tinder nightmares...Anyways, I've met three guys off of Tinder in person. One meeting was just super awkward, one was a drunken nightmare, and the other turned out to be a typical [email protected]#! boi. Basically my luck has just been awful.

So I want to know, does anyone have any good experiences with Tinder? I've heard of people who get into relationships from Tinder but I feel like that's a unicorn or something.

Also, any good advice about meeting them for the first time? Of course I make sure I'm not being catfished before I meet with anyone, but any ways to make it less awkward? Places to go/things to do? Or escape plans.

Or maybe I should just stick to meeting people the old fashioned way   :sdrop:


----------



## Barbie2 (May 7, 2016)

Pohm92 said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with Tinder. I won't lie, most of the time I just use it to kind of creep the guys in my area and see what's out there (am I alone on this..?). But usually the conversations go nowhere, or don't start at all. Or there's the dreaded creep who could be put up on Tinder nightmares...Anyways, I've met three guys off of Tinder in person. One meeting was just super awkward, one was a drunken nightmare, and the other turned out to be a typical [email protected]#! boi. Basically my luck has just been awful.
> 
> So I want to know, does anyone have any good experiences with Tinder? I've heard of people who get into relationships from Tinder but I feel like that's a unicorn or something.
> 
> ...


I have never even really heard about tinder the dating app but I know people who use it and the people they are with / meet :blink2:  lol.Usually you dont find someone that way it happens when you least expect it but yeah I would suggest meeting guys the old fashioned normal way dating apps are usually people who are just into people for how they look since they are talking to you because they judge you based on your pics so right away you know the guys on there are self absorbed, cocky and shallow.In order to really have a relationship you need more than just physical attraction and thats what all those sites are based on your profile pics.

As far as dates just go to normal places like restaurants, malls, the zoo lol .I would stay away from bars / nightclubs especially when first meeting someone.Just make the guys take you to fancy / nice restaurants where they buy you expensive lobster and filet mignon no fast food dates thats too cheap.If a guys willing to pay a lot and brings you flowers first date those are always good signs if hes not forget him you can do better than that.Its about being wined and dined especially at first let the guy pick the dates you will see what hes into that way.


----------



## Pohm92 (May 7, 2016)

I am totally down for a free nice meal! But unfortunately I don't know many guys who do the whole flowers, nice dinner, open your door kind of first date anymore..


----------



## Barbie2 (May 7, 2016)

Pohm92 said:


> I am totally down for a free nice meal! But unfortunately I don't know many guys who do the whole flowers, nice dinner, open your door kind of first date anymore..


Yeah but they do exist they are just a rare breed but you should always expect those things and have high standards / expectations for what you are looking for.Certain types of men are romantic / gentlemen and they will do those things if they like you.I know a girl who gets sent flowers maybe once a week and from the same guy usually but she goes out on so many dates that they are from multiple guys shes gone on dates with.

It shows effort when the guy goes out of his way to do  little things for you it might not be flowers but maybe he buys you a gift and says that he got it because it reminded him of you or something like that gestures like that are a must.I 'am even friends with guys who do things like open the door for me or who have paid for dinner for me and who have bought me little gifts and those are just male friends so if your in a romantic relationship with a guy he should do more than that I would think lol.If your into the romantic type they do exist.

Dont settle many women do but expect to be treated a certain way and if your not walk away.


----------



## Irishgurl (Jul 14, 2016)

I don't use it, I've heard bad things about it


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 14, 2016)

Sounds like you gals are looking for a date. Tinder is a hook-up site/app, it's not for dating based on the traditional way to what I am reading here.


----------



## Barbie2 (Jul 14, 2016)

makeupbyomar said:


> Sounds like you gals are looking for a date. Tinder is a hook-up site/app, it's not for dating based on the traditional way to what I am reading here.


No I really  think it is a dating app lol women at my work use it I dont but thats where a lot of people meet their bf  / go on dates now a days sad but true.I know a girl who met her bf on there he is an a**hole  and a total control freak jealous type loser who freaked out when she watched the movie magic mike in theatres I know total loser crazy nut job.But yeah she has a child with him now lmao so good for her and that terrible relationship.Another girl I know just got married you would think she was dating Brad Pitt when I met the guy my jaw dropped he was overweight unattractive and didnt even have a good personality let alone a job  she shoulda stayed single but she wants kids so she got pretty desperate.The other chick her man cheated on her and she stayed with him and had a kid with him yeah not the best choices on those dating apps lol.

I mean younger guys in their 20s usually just wanna hook up anyways so yeah its usually the age range your in people wont wanna get too serious with you you will always find men just wanna hook up though on any dating site.I doubt women are on there to just hook up though since most women in general are not that easy / into that type a stuff they probably most likely are using it as a dating site.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 14, 2016)

Barbie2 said:


> No I really  think it is a dating app lol women at my work use it I dont but thats where a lot of people meet their bf  / go on dates now a days sad but true.I know a girl who met her bf on there he is an a**hole  and a total control freak jealous type loser who freaked out when she watched the movie magic mike in theatres I know total loser crazy nut job.But yeah she has a child with him now lmao so good for her and that terrible relationship.Another girl I know just got married you would think she was dating Brad Pitt when I met the guy my jaw dropped he was overweight unattractive and didnt even have a good personality let alone a job  she shoulda stayed single but she wants kids so she got pretty desperate.The other chick her man cheated on her and she stayed with him and had a kid with him yeah not the best choices on those dating apps lol.
> 
> I mean younger guys in their 20s usually just wanna hook up anyways so yeah its usually the age range your in people wont wanna get too serious with you you will always find men just wanna hook up though on any dating site.I doubt women are on there to just hook up though since most women in general are not that easy / into that type a stuff they probably most likely are using it as a dating site.


And there lies the conundrum in the last part of your second paragraph...

A guys perspective on Tinder is that it is a hook up site, and most women's perspective is that it is a dating site. Hence at how both sexes look at the app differently. Mind you, there are women out there looking for hook ups too, probably not that many, but there are some. And based on results, most guys on Tinder are not relationship material, also based on your first paragraph. 

Of course, there are exceptions based on a whole bunch of criteria. But in the end, Tinder is the 21st Century equivalent of Ashley Madison... Which we all know is a cheating / dating site made for married couples. Of course Tinder is the more refined social media version made for the Millennial Generation...

On film sets, there is a lot of down time, and I know of a few women who brows through Tinder just for fun or kicks or who knows, however, guys I know never admit in public that they look through Tinder, but in private they say they do. But these guys are in their 30's and 40's. So again, lots of factors to consider.

 
I digress. The original question / poll was Tinder... Good, bad, or just ugly? Sounds like it's ugly. And your future Prince awaits you on a more legit dating site like say OK Cupid...


----------



## Brooke Shores (Jul 15, 2016)

It's ok.  most of the people are boring (lol and I'm a witch).  I like meeting people in some group setting or something and i can see how they're like with other people.  &amp; never be pressured to date or hookup on the first meeting.  ew :lol:


----------



## Barbie2 (Jul 15, 2016)

makeupbyomar said:


> And there lies the conundrum in the last part of your second paragraph...
> 
> A guys perspective on Tinder is that it is a hook up site, and most women's perspective is that it is a dating site. Hence at how both sexes look at the app differently. Mind you, there are women out there looking for hook ups too, probably not that many, but there are some. And based on results, most guys on Tinder are not relationship material, also based on your first paragraph.
> 
> ...


Well I dont know about you but the trick to any relationship friendship or lover is to always have the upper hand and be in control you just  let the other person think they are the one calling the shots / wearing the pants  but really nothing happens unless you allow it.Just because a guy on the site wants to hook up with you doesnt mean its gonna happen lol.Sure manwhores exist everywhere you cant change that pervs will always be there who just wanna hook up.

Well Ashley Madison is a site for married men looking to hook up women on the site already know the guy is married and has kids most likely they are not that dumb.I wouldnt consider tinder and ashley madison the same or compare the two.You could even go on match.com and find men who are just trying to have sex with you thats just  some men and how some of them act unfortunately.But like I said most guys in their 20s even early 30s they dont wanna get married or have kids most of them are still looking for casual relationships / dating / no commitment.

I feel like dating sites are a bad way to go you never meet anyone when you have those expecations of finding someone on a website.It just doesnt happen that way you can find losers on there and men nobody wants but like I said those men are not winners.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 16, 2016)

Barbie2 said:


> Well I dont know about you but the trick to any relationship friendship or lover is to always have the upper hand and be in control you just  let the other person think they are the one calling the shots / wearing the pants  but really nothing happens unless you allow it.Just because a guy on the site wants to hook up with you doesnt mean its gonna happen lol.Sure manwhores exist everywhere you cant change that pervs will always be there who just wanna hook up.
> 
> Well Ashley Madison is a site for married men looking to hook up women on the site already know the guy is married and has kids most likely they are not that dumb.I wouldnt consider tinder and ashley madison the same or compare the two.You could even go on match.com and find men who are just trying to have sex with you thats just  some men and how some of them act unfortunately.But like I said most guys in their 20s even early 30s they dont wanna get married or have kids most of them are still looking for casual relationships / dating / no commitment.
> 
> I feel like dating sites are a bad way to go you never meet anyone when you have those expecations of finding someone on a website.It just doesnt happen that way you can find losers on there and men nobody wants but like I said those men are not winners.


Yeah true, true... Well said.


----------



## Dankore (Nov 23, 2018)

I do not believe that you can meet a real partner in a tinder


----------



## Goldieee (Feb 6, 2019)

I personally dont think online dating is good at all, ive never been on it,but like it feels too creepy for me


----------



## mariewilliams (Mar 10, 2019)

Dankore said:


> I do not believe that you can meet a real partner in a tinder


I think the same... There are a lot of other better web siter as a Tinder. My friends usually using tinder, but I found for me a better one. It calls country online dating. The audince here is smaller, that's why you have a great chance to meet a real person. I really recommend it!


----------



## rachelbird (Mar 19, 2019)

I've thought like you but people around me are getting more used to tinder and I guess I should be too. the new era takes over dating entirely!


----------



## Discordino (Apr 14, 2019)

How I love dating apps. I do not know about you, but I like to communicate with new people and make acquaintances. I found my future wife on a dating site. All my friends said it was wrong. And I thought, and I believe that in our time, these applications help people find each other!


----------



## RosaBeauty (Apr 21, 2019)

I've never talked to guys on Dating sites, and I've been thinking. Why not? Tell me, do you know anything About brilic app? Maybe a Dating app would be a lot more convenient. I am interested in this idea, because you can meet anywhere and at any time. The main thing that was handy smartphone.


----------



## Zelidod (Aug 27, 2019)

I absolutely agree with you. Tinder and Badoo are examples of dating apps that make online communication a lot easier. I am a fan of the idea that such applications, like dating sites, need to be carefully selected and look at the level of security of each. To do this, I definitely read reviews and reviews. For example, you can view at the reviews. Recently registered on it thanks to good reviews.


----------



## hidyphil (Jul 10, 2020)

I used Tinder some time ago, but I don't really like it these days. There are so many bad and fake profiles... I like using some other dating services. I am sure that you will find something interesting and really working for you, good luck with it


----------



## Brooke Shores (Jul 11, 2020)

Tinder's basically the best option out there other than social media which is usually iffy, and Lex is another good one, that's if you're gay at all.


----------



## hidyphil (Jul 31, 2020)

That's true!


----------



## twinkleberry (Aug 24, 2020)

I personally think that Tinder can be either good, bad and ugly for different people on different occasions. We've heard stories of couples who met over Tinder and have been successfully in building their relationships. But it's true that Tinder can be frustrating too especially if you find someone that's just not your match. I guess if you encounter a like-minded, and genuine person, you can really say that it can be an incredible way to meet people.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Sep 22, 2020)

Other than Tinder, what other apps can I try out? Any recommendations?


----------



## Philippa48 (Nov 28, 2020)

My husband and I met in Tinder


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Nov 29, 2020)

Philippa48 said:


> My husband and I met in Tinder


That's nice. How long have you two been seeing each other after meeting on tinder?


----------



## Philippa48 (Dec 1, 2020)

LadyOnFire212 said:


> That's nice. How long have you two been seeing each other after meeting on tinder?



We dated for about a year, and then he proposed to get married


----------

